# Curious if anyone can identify this speaker



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

2-channel (and possibly DIY) nuts - can anyone identify this speaker? It's not my photo, but I came across it while sorting some old files and remember trying to figure out what it was. I'm not even sure it's a commercial speaker. The soft dome mids and tweeter remind me of the older A/D/S/ models (L810 for example) but the woofers look different. The closest I can find is the A/D/S/ mv80/t which had 3 woofers, and appears to be extremely rare. I have a feeling this one is DIY but like I said, just curious... (and, of course, who doesn't like a good round of 'Name That Speaker!')


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

It may be DIY or modded. I can see the Martin Logan Depth (1st gen) in the back and a great McIntosh stack. Looks like a sony s1000 tv.


[edit] nope that's a sony rear projection


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Yep, the only thing in the photo I can't identify is that speaker. Either way, looks like a fun DIY project.


----------



## Silas (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm betting that it's a DIY project. The mids/tweeter plate looks slightly crooked, a blemish that wouldn't likely show up on a commercial design.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Strange... I did a reverse google image search by uploading the image and it comes back to this... http://www.adsspeakersservice.com/ , which is an ADS service center.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Aha, a Google ninja you are! I've never tried the reverse image lookup. Looks like my hunch about those being A/D/S/ drivers was accurate. Well I guess I know who to call for an answer.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> Aha, a Google ninja you are! I've never tried the reverse image lookup. Looks like my hunch about those being A/D/S/ drivers was accurate. Well I guess I know who to call for an answer.


I am surprised that the tweeters would be crooked on a ADS product though.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I so wanted an A/D/S amp for my car back in the day


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> I am surprised that the tweeters would be crooked on a ADS product though.


There are a few photos of what appears to be a custom fabricated center channel enclosure in which some ADS drivers are installed. It is later pictured complete between a pair of the mystery towers. I think the towers may also be custom built enclosures that use drivers from the L1590. Even if they are DIY, this place doesn't look like a hack operation, so I'm also surprised to see that the mids/tweeters appear to be crooked. Maybe it's a bad photo.





Andre said:


> I so wanted an A/D/S amp for my car back in the day


This has me itching to get my L810s out of storage (read: my dad's house) and hook them up.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Andre said:


> I so wanted an A/D/S amp for my car back in the day


I had the ADS plate rear deck speakers back in the day.


----------

